# Pro Ride vs. Core vs. All Tracks (Whistler) winter snowboard camps



## allgrnpenguin (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey all,

Planning to participate in a 12-week snowboard camp somewhere in the world in the (hopefully not to distant) future. Internet searches keep pulling up the top three camps. They all seem to advertise similar things, and was hoping to get some feedback from people who have been on them, know of them, or even people who work for them! Also, any other camps you know of that are great (doesn't necessarily have to be Whistler) would be good to hear about too.

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

It looks like Mount Hood has one...

Home Page - High Cascade Snowboard Site - Mt. Hood, Oregon


----------

